# Sun light in planted tank Monterrey Mexico.



## azuara1 (Jun 17, 2008)

sun ligth 8 am 7pm ... artificial ligth 7pm .10pm (hqi) 


filtration .

eheim .. purigen and phosguard .mecanic 

fluval .. biological .. 

CO2 . paintball


aquarium large 2meter .. 






















VIDEOS YOU TUBE....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1INkFXfb6Xk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Ya_Kow6Yc


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

How do you get it to work? I have some sunlight I would like to use for my tank.


----------



## azuara1 (Jun 17, 2008)

this process here 

Construction dome skylight











wind extractor and 2 skylight domes


completed work before painting










inside view feng shui area 









paludarium inside with sun ligth dome 











8 am a 7pm NATURAL SUN LIGTH 





















video you tube 
NATURAL SUN LIGTH 

VIDEOS YOU TUBE....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1INkFXfb6Xk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Ya_Kow6Yc




7 pm to 10 pm with artificial light hqi


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That should work very well. I have long been curious about why more people don't use these: http://www.solatube.com/homeowner/Introduction.php to light an aquarium. I installed one in a bathroom several years ago, and was amazed at the amount of light it gives. It would be possible to locate this directly above the tank too.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice tank, and interesting project. 

I see in one of your photos that you have a comment that reads: "artificial light creates instability in plants." I'd like for you to expand on what exactly you mean by this, because I don't believe it to be true. Perhaps I'm missing your point, though....furthermore, could you elaborate on what exactly you mean by "plants grow and develop more naturally." How so?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Your masks... they are amazing. I love masks. Where did you get those artifacts?


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

interesting


----------



## azuara1 (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry for my English will try to answer all

hoopy.... solotube in mexico is much money ... 600 dlls c/u uffff 


coleman ... natural plants .. with artificial light reaccion is diferent ...
with natural light plants their natural potencial is present



marcinsmok .... masks ----the masks here in my town got a 4 x 120 dlls


upload more photos in coming days to see that progeso planted aquarium with natural light

atte joselo Azuara
Monterrey Mexico

Regards to all and have a friend in mexico


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Hoppy said:


> That should work very well. I have long been curious about why more people don't use these: http://www.solatube.com/homeowner/Introduction.php to light an aquarium. I installed one in a bathroom several years ago, and was amazed at the amount of light it gives. It would be possible to locate this directly above the tank too.


What's the cost on the unit you installed?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Burks said:


> What's the cost on the unit you installed?


I installed one back in about 1995, so I don't remember the cost, nor even the brand. It was the cheapest one I could find at that time, which was not too long after they became available. This was one using aluminized mylar as the mirror tube down to the light diffuser. That proved not to be a very good design, but for a few years it worked perfectly. I doubt that it is still being sold.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> That should work very well. I have long been curious about why more people don't use these: http://www.solatube.com/homeowner/Introduction.php to light an aquarium. I installed one in a bathroom several years ago, and was amazed at the amount of light it gives. It would be possible to locate this directly above the tank too.



I agree completely on all points Hoppy. 
We have a friend who has one installed in their bathroom as well, and I always catch myself trying to flip off the light switch when exiting the room...lol...It is an amazing amount of light that they produce with such a small opening.

There's a thread on the forum here that had a link to someones saltwater tank that had a couple solartubes mounted above it. I'm wanting to say that it may have been Wasserpest that posted about it.

Nice looking setup Azuara.roud: That should work out well.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

> [marcinsmok .... masks ----the masks here in my town got a 4 x 120 dlls


Can you ask them for me if they have a website where I can buy them and if they are willing to ship to USA? Thanks.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gorgeous room and setup. I think natural light is great, no energy costs and a natural ramp up and down in light intensity through out the day. But I disagree with the artificial light causing any sort of "instability" in the plants. Thousands and thousands of aquariums artificially lit show otherwise.


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Solar Power!*

Here is the link you might have been looking for!

This is one awesome DIY setup! Scroll about halfway down the page
For the details.


http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...&pagenumber=31

Here is a picture of the finished product.

Doug


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I think you posted the wrong link....


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank. Nice plants. Obviously they are getting what they need!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

doug105 said:


> Here is the link you might have been looking for!
> 
> This is one awesome DIY setup! Scroll about halfway down the page
> For the details.
> ...


That's the set up, but I believe there's a thread here on TPT that discussed it as well.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow! I would love to try that on a planted tank. I'll bet it would be a high light tank with a couple of those. But, as azuara said, it wouldn't be cheap. Then, of course, your wife would want to move the tank to the other wall!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

A website I found says a solar tube is about $300 + installation (which is about $150). So for $450, that's one tube.

Not bad I guess. If you were going to use MH's anyways and bought the bulbs/fixture new...


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

*wrong link*

That is the right link but I can't seem to get it to post right....

Below the link is where it can be found on Reef Central....
The DIY is worth looking at.


http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/s...5&perpage=25&highlight=skylight&pagenumber=31



Reef Central Online Community : Powered by vBulletin version 2.2.9 *Reef Central Online Community > General Interest Forums > Advanced Topics > SolaTubes for reef tanks*

Go to page 31 and scroll down.

Doug


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

that thread is nothing short of inspirational...thanks again for posting it.


----------



## azuara1 (Jun 17, 2008)

1 picture says more than 1000 words

before and after picture of planted aquarium

with sunlight and daylight HQI


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

lesson of the day, take your tanks out of the basement and put it by a window!

I have 2 little sun tanks.. They're great. You have to be careful and not change water params too drastically or you'll get the BIG A (algae). Oh, and allow for nutrients in the substrate or water column but best if you have both.


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

i think the key to a sun light planted tank is to achieve a balanced spread of light. I have a window by my tank but i only hits half the tank so i never open the blinds to that window. I tried once and i received an algae filled wall on the side where the sunlight hit.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

People who build their tank into the wall would be perfect candidates for a sunpipe or skylight type of lighting system. At least they wouldn't have to worry that the tank would be moved to a different location. Even a rectangular duct from a skylight could have metalized mylar on the inner walls and would then bring in a huge amount of light. Of course if you live in Seattle or San Francisco you might have to provide good electric lighting too.


----------



## azuara1 (Jun 17, 2008)

video ... youtube 

sunligth planted aquarium 2 months later 
Monterrey Mexico.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CBgJ3nGKMY&feature=channel_page


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What would we do if there was a week of overcast weather like we have here in stl? Have a standby fixture? Too much work for me, but in Mexico withthe gerat weather it would be great to try.


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

This isn't as heavily planted, but this is a gorgeous, large tank done with solar tubes.

http://www.tedsfishroom.com/wp/visits/fishroom-tours/jim-niemans-fish-house


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

azuara1 

!!!!! Me encanta.... bien hecho !!!!!


----------



## azuara1 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------

